# "misto poze... Mai da si tu cate un semn!"



## gervasius

I wish my Romanian was good enough to translate the below but alas...

"misto poze... Mai da si tu cate un semn! La California este frumos.

frumoase pozele! zici ca esti model! ma duc in san diego la sfarsitul lui august! care e programul tau vara asta pana la urma? te pup."

Thanks 
Jason


----------



## Trisia

Hi.

Here you are, more or less of an accurate translation.



> nice pics... send us a word, once in a while! It's beautiful in California.
> 
> Nice pictures! You look like a model! I'm going to San Diego at the end of August! What did you say you schedule for this summer was? Kisses*


*) In Romanian, it's like saying "best wishes". This is the equivalent of the French "Bisous" (or perhaps the Spanish "un abrazo").


----------



## gervasius

Thank you


----------



## alinapopi

Hi, Trisia: _un abrazo_ is more formal than _besos_, for example... It depends of the situation, of course...

Besitos and have a nice weekend!


----------

